# fs fish tanks



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hey got a brand new biocube still in box and comes with a used bio skimmer for 200 buck just wud like it gone also a hagen 50 gal 80 obo


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

How many gallon is the BioCube?
Is it the one with the LED lights?
Mike S Surrey


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

oh sorry its a 29 gallon no not led lights has a spare pump and fan


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

does the hagen have a canopy, glass tops, or light?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

nope sorry


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pictures please.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dont have any pm ur num ill txt them it a standard hagen tank black silicone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

biocube sold


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 60 buck takes the tank


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

50 final price


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

whats the dimension for the tank?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

whats the dimensions of the Hagen?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

sold all gone


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

pic of tank! does it hold water?


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

sold please close


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

New to this web site. I'm in Abby tomorrow would like to buy your tank. What are the dimensions? What is your final price?


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

i might be interested if its a 3' 50gal


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You folks need to read the messages #14 says they are sold all Gone!


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I would like to buy your aquarium. Do you know the dimension?


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

Dimension of aquarium?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Ross!
read the previous post he has sold them!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

apparaently not that bright lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is why we ask members to close their own ads. You should be able to do so under "thread tools"


----------

